# JEN 1 - Japanese



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

The attached pic is of a Japanese fishing or fishery research vessel - identification JEN 1 which was lying off Funchal, Madeira on 7 September 2007 for approx 11 hours. It appeared from the south and then disappeared west.
Looks like a squidger and this is squidfest time in that part of the Atlantic with lots of whales around, however it did not appear to have any gear.
Anybody any ideas what it is and what it is up to? Could be prospecting for fish and whales?
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like a tuna long liner


----------

